# Cocoa's active foal



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm really excited this spring. We are having our first mini foaled here. This dear momma will stand in her stall like she is afraid to move then suddenly you will see her jerk all over from the active foal inside. I've never seen a foal so active as this one. Hope it comes early. 4 more weeks.


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2015)

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery!!! We are excited that you've come to share your beautiful lady with us, and let us share in this miracle of birth.

We're here to answer any questions you may have as you near foaling time. No question is to be considered unimportant and we're here to answer anything you have questions about even if it seems to 'simple' to ask. We're here to share in your concerns and get this little one safely to the ground!

Could you take a couple of specific pictures for us please? Stand behind her, squat down at her level and take a picture looking forward toward her head. This will help us see how baby is riding inside and as she moves towards delivery, we can use this first picture as a gauge to see when baby starts lining up for delivery. Then a full side shot, again squatting down at her level. This let's us 'see' how she is carrying and we'll be using this picture to see baby repositioning and moving in the uterus as momma moves towards delivery.

We're happy you're here!! There are some good articles pinned at the top of our forum that we hope you will take advantage of, and again.....WELCOME!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 4, 2015)

That is exactly how my first born mini colt was. He was racing laps in his poor mamas tummy! And let me tell you he came out wild as a March hare!!! He was born and stood up almost immediately and didn't slow down a bit! Lol This forum helped me tons when foaling out my little guy so be sure and stick around!! We want to see what she has hiding in there! What color is daddy?


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 4, 2015)

Here are some pics of her today. And also one of daddy. She is due May 12th. She looks ready to pop. Can they go a month early? She has no udder fill yet tho


----------



## chandab (Apr 4, 2015)

Minis can and do have viable foals at just 300 days.


----------



## Bonny (Apr 4, 2015)

cute! cant wait to see this cross, hope you get some spots


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, SPOTS!!!! I love SPOTS!!!!

Be assured, she's not ready to pop just yet. Baby is still riding sideways, which is just perfect for a mare a month out. She looks good and I love daddy! This should be a beautiful title one.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 4, 2015)

Just messaged the lady who had her last time. Was told she showed little sign of milk and went over due. She had it during the night and alone. Did very well.

This could get interesting yet


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 4, 2015)

Very exciting cross looks like there will be lots and lots of SPOTS!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome back country Hills Miniatures.

Very happy to hear you will be having a foal this year





looking forward to watching her as she progresses.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 8, 2015)

So today I gave my mini a haircut. First time for me. She was an angel about it. And no it's not a show clip. Just a "get rid of hair clip". I have added new pics so we have a better idea when she is ready to foal. You can also see some of her dapple color now.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2015)

How pretty she is, and baby is poking out both sides, just as expected!! These are great pictures to "start" the watch!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice dapples very pretty.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 13, 2015)

Is it normal to have 3-4 weeks left and no udder development


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 13, 2015)

This baby is really sticking out the side a lot more the last 2 days. She still has no sign of udder development.


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2015)

Any chance their is fescue in your hay? An endophyte that infects fescue can cause issues with pregnant mares; it's recommended to pull them off any fescue 60-90 days before foaling, and use any other type of hay.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't know much about hay. How would I know if there is any in my hay?


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

She is a pretty girl and so is dad!


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2015)

Ask where you buy your hay. You might be able to have it identified by the County Extension Agent, if you have one. I don't know if there is a test available to find out. At least talk to you vet, and inquire if fescue is an issue where you live. [My former vet, he moved, told me fescue (at least the variety most commonly infected) doesn't grow around here, so it shouldn't be an issue.]


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

Ask your vet about fescue in the area, but don't worry as mares can deliver with little or no udder, and be full within hours of foaling. Or you're concerned, you can let your vet know you may need momma to be given a shot if she's dry after delivery, but usually all is well.

With baby riding so wide, she has time to build that udder in the next few weeks, so I believe all will be well.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 26, 2015)

Compare this with the photo I posted earlier. Can you see a difference?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 26, 2015)

She is definitely looking elongated




When you have time can you take a pic from down at her level from directly behind so we can see how foal is riding ?


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 27, 2015)

Still riding sideways. No udder fill yet. 2 weeks till due date


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

She looks like she could go a bit yet. Several of mine don't get slab sided OR if they do - it's literally just before foaling...

Praying that she starts filling her udder for you. Have you checked w/ your vet to see what you will need to do if she doesn't have milk fill? I have had the shot given - to bring milk into the udder AND to let it down where the foal could nurse/pull it from the udder with 2 different foals out of the same mare. The shot wasn't a big deal and she turned into a milk cow (almost literally) both times!!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 27, 2015)

She had a foal 3 yrs ago when I got her and she had plenty of milk then. Hope she doesn't go late. I'm getting impatient.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2015)

She's looking just perfect! I bet you'll see that milk start to fill a bit as her delivery date nears, but she's got some time. When she gets to her "due date" you can always let your vet know she may foal without milk (if none shows up), but usually these frustrating girls fill at foaling, so the shot is rarely needed.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 29, 2015)

We are finally developing an udder. And I believe it's turned. Will post pic later for your judgement. Is there a time frame for delivery after they turn?


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine always went 3-4 weeks once udder development started. But they can go sooner (or later), but about 3 weeks is a good guess.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 30, 2015)

Pics from last night.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 30, 2015)

She's looking great


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 30, 2015)

Back view


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

She is doing just fine, and looks great. We'll watch for baby to line up, and move a bit forward of center as it positions for birth. But for right now, all is looking just fine!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 2, 2015)

Not sure what I'm looking for. Had my foal turned?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 3, 2015)

She's looking great . Baby is riding sideways at the moment . You can notice in the pic looking at her from behind . When baby lines up she will look slab sided. You won't notice baby poking out the sides





How's her udder? Have you noticed any other changes recently ?


----------



##  (May 3, 2015)

At this point it would be helpful to have 2 pictures of her routinely. One from the back so we can see how baby is riding, and then the full side view. This will help us check baby's "line up" and the positioning. She's looking beautiful.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 3, 2015)

Here she is from behind


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 3, 2015)

Udder is filling more each day


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 4, 2015)

Mon Eve, udder is filling. Baby still sideways


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

She's definitely progressing. Udder filling is very good



. Maybe she's gonna foal before my girl lol


----------



##  (May 5, 2015)

Looking good! Keep moving forward little momma!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 9, 2015)

Still looks the same. Maybe some day I will be able to post pics of the little baby. And what can I do for her as she has lice. Scratching up a storm. I shaved her. Bathed her and put her in the sun. What can I put on her since she is pregnant???


----------



## chandab (May 9, 2015)

Have she been given ivermectin? It'll get lice, if she has the sucking variety (there are two kinds sucking and biting).

You'll have to ask your vet which topicals might be safe for pregnant mares. Let me check the insecticidal shampoo I have and see if it says anything... Probably not, active ingredient is pyrethrins and it says consult with vet before use on pregnant animals.


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

Definitely worm with Ivermectin and check with your vet for topical safe substances.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 9, 2015)

I asked vet and they said no ivermectin. I used some pyrethrin shampoo and it helped some. Still scratching.


----------



## chandab (May 9, 2015)

Have you clipped her, so they have no where to hide (except under her mane); it would likely help to get rid of them. As long as it's warm enough for you to clip her.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 10, 2015)

I did and also put her in the pasture during the day.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 10, 2015)

That's different. Our vets say that Ivermectin is fine during the pregnancy. I use it at least 2x during a pregnancy and then the day she foals.

I used Pro-Zap Insectrin "dust". It has Permethrin as the main product and comes in a shaker can. I did treat w/ 2nd treatment - but it seemed to work w/ just one... All 14 ponies are much happier now - the most heavily infested ones are the happiest and no more rubbing or itching and bald spots. The one mare was in bad shape causing serious sores - 1 treatment offered her relief.

Your girl is looking good and coming along. Mine are due around the 16th of June and are just starting to develop udders. Koalah is her usual large (very largeand getting larger) self (she stays looking pregnant even when she's not...). Tory seems smaller w/ this foal - but the stallion she is bred to is smaller than the last two stallions, so that may be why... OR maybe she's carrying a filly??? Would be awesome!

Is your mare that you are talking about - Cocoa?


----------



##  (May 10, 2015)

I am very surprised by the vet's reply to Ivermectin. But, to each his own. But Ivermectin is safe for mares during pregnancy (used it consistently here for many years on all the pregnant mares), and takes care of lice with a retreatment in 2 weeks. But, if you're happy with your vet, that's fine. Just do what they advise so as not to aggravate any future need you might have for needing their assistance.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 10, 2015)

I'm seeing a different vet tomorrow and will get her opinion. And yes paintponylvr it is cocoa that's due. This is my first time with her. I will use the ivermectin if you all do. She needs something. Thanks.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 11, 2015)

Ok so the 2nd vet says no ivermectin and also said it won't work on lice. Is there a diff in area or what's up with this? It would be much easier to give them baths. Any thoughts?


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 11, 2015)

Sorry was supposed to say easier then giving baths.


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2015)

I found this chart with a list of commercial insect sprays, it says safe for pregnant horses, but I'd double check. Go through the list and see which are used for lice, then double check the label on the product.

http://www.scbt.com/animal_health/equine/insecticides_flea_tick_and_fly_control/sprays.html


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 12, 2015)

Ok thank you chandab


----------



##  (May 12, 2015)

That's so strange. Ivermectin was the first thing my equine vet said to use on the horses for lice. She also advised I use a powder for reaching deep down into their manes. But how strange. One says it works, another says it doesn't.

I hope Dr. Taylor can add something.  I'd love to know and have his opinion.


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 13, 2015)

Photos from today


----------



##  (May 13, 2015)

oooooooooo, she's looking good!! Baby still laying a bit sideways, but she's looking so healthy and beautiful!!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 14, 2015)

It's a Boy!!! I missed the birth. My early morning check was 4 am and he was here!


----------



##  (May 14, 2015)

Looks like mom did a few final rolls and put on all the final touches to show us this perfect SPOTTED BABY!!!! JUST BEAUTIFUL ! Congratulations.


----------



## SummerTime (May 14, 2015)

Oh wow! What an adorable little blanket his mom made for him! Congrats!!


----------



## lkblazin (May 14, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Very nice blanket


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 14, 2015)

Oh oh oh!!!!!! I love him!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## chandab (May 14, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 14, 2015)

Thanks. He had a hard time starting to nurse. But he is doing much better.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 15, 2015)

he's wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 17, 2015)

He is lovely , a BIG congratulations to you


----------



## KLM (May 18, 2015)

SPOTS!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 19, 2015)

This boy will be for sale this fall.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 20, 2015)

congrats !!


----------

